

Join the CrunchBase Engineering Team - blizkreeg

We are looking for bright engineers to join us in re-building CrunchBase from the ground-up.<p>Job description: http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&#38;jobId=4884784&#38;trk=job_nov
======
blizkreeg
Clickable link -
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4884784&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4884784&trk=job_nov)

